# Frustrated about sores on testicle



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

About two months ago, I saw these tiny red dots, maybe less than 5 of them, around Champ's testicles. There was also a round, red sore on one of his testicles. I honestly didn't think they were that big of a deal because they were relatively tiny and I thought maybe he had just bitten himself, but I had the hubby take Champ to the vet anyways just to get it checked out. They gave us an antibacterial spray and according to the hubby, told us to spray the tiny bumps but not the sore.

So, this went on for about a week, and the red bumps went away but the sore remained. I had him take Champ back to the vet, and the vet said she thought the sore was getting better and to just continue to the course of treatment, but then this time a second red sore appeared on the other testicle, and looked identical to the 1st one...both round and red! We went back to the vet for the 3rd time and saw the other vet in the practice, and she was at a loss and said it's a rule in the veterinary world that if there are 3 visits and we still can't figure it out, it's best to go to a specialist. 

She sent us to a dermatologist and the dermatologist guessed that either 1. he came in contact with an allergen and the sores just wouldn't go away because he was licking them, or 2. he scraped himself on a hard surface (less likely though since he doesn't lay on hard surfaces). She didn't seem very concerned about it since it wasn't anywhere else besides on his testicles. She gave us an antibiotic and steroid cream, and told us to use them for 4 weeks.

It has been 3 weeks and the first sore went away after the first 1-2 weeks, but the second one grew larger and has yet to heal! In the morning it usually looks like it has scabbed over and like it'll heal any minute, but then by the end of the day after we put on his meds, it looks red and irritated again. 

I am seriously getting so frustrated! He has been in a cone the whole time, although we take it off when we can watch him, but nonetheless I feel really bad that he has been wearing it for the last 2-3 months. When he has his cone on, especially at night, he pants like crazy and it's keeping me up! What is worse is my frustration with it and how I wish it would just got away for his sake and I am seriously at a loss of what to do. We go back to the derm on Friday and I suspect that she will want to put him on oral antibiotics for a month. The other frustrating thing is that he is supposed to be neutered mid-December and they wont neuter him unless this goes away. 

If anyone has any suggestions or has dealt with this I would love any advice!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

How frustrating. Can you put a pair of short or underwear on him? It would get him out of the cone but still keep him from getting after the sores. I had Rookie in a cone for 3 weeks one time because of a hot spot and it drove both of us crazy. I can't even fathom what 3 months would be like.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

mdoats said:


> How frustrating. Can you put a pair of short or underwear on him? It would get him out of the cone but still keep him from getting after the sores. I had Rookie in a cone for 3 weeks one time because of a hot spot and it drove both of us crazy. I can't even fathom what 3 months would be like.


That's not a bad idea! I could definitely try, although I think he will try to pull them off because he thinks that any clothes are fun toys that make us engage in a game of chase Worth a try though...like I said, I am willing to try anything at this point!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMGosh I cannot imagine so long with a cone! Petsmart sells doggie diapers that may work a bit better than underpants, because they are adjustable, with velcro, and have a place for his tail.

Good luck and let us know.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think I would try another vet. Try posting a picture of the sore. Maybe someone on the forum will recognize what it is. So sorry you and Champ are having to deal with this.

I know you are in Northern California. Are you anywhere near the UC Davis Veterinary School?


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Lennap said:


> OMGosh I cannot imagine so long with a cone! Petsmart sells doggie diapers that may work a bit better than underpants, because they are adjustable, with velcro, and have a place for his tail.
> 
> Good luck and let us know.


Thanks! ya it is so frustrating, and I imagine for him as well! One vet suggested putting a bandaid on it but I think he would pull that right off, and that wouldn't feel good either. I wish when they neutered him they could literally just cut it off but I know thats not how it works! Ugh! Poor guy! I wish I knew what to do to make it go away!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> I think I would try another vet. Try posting a picture of the sore. Maybe someone on the forum will recognize what it is. So sorry you and Champ are having to deal with this.
> 
> I know you are in Northern California. Are you anywhere near the UC Davis Veterinary School?


Thanks! I actually went to undergrad at Davis and our other dog had surgery there, so I am very fond of it! If a visit there would make this go away, I would have no hesitation, especially because it would be nice to visit again too We are scheduled to go back to the dermatologist this Friday so I am going to express to her how frustrating and unfair this is for Champ, and for us, and if whatever she suggests next doesn't help, I would be more than willing to go anywhere else to get this figured out! 

I will try posting a pic in a bit, about to run out to dinner with my mom.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is a picture of it. View at your own risk


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but if the infection is local to the scrotum.... can they remove the whole entire thing?


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> This may be a stupid question, but if the infection is local to the scrotum.... can they remove the whole entire thing?


I was wondering the same thing too, and it's a question I will ask the derm and then our vet, but from what I understand, when they do the neutering, they don't actually cut off the sack. I think they make a small incision and then pull the testicles out. But I am for sure going to ask because at this point, it seems like the best option to just get rid of the thing.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

They can do a scrotal ablation, though, which would take care of the problem. It is just a bit more expensive. If you weren't planning on neutering right now, maybe a culture is something you would want to do?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rainheart said:


> They can do a scrotal ablation, though, which would take care of the problem. It is just a bit more expensive. If you weren't planning on neutering right now, maybe a culture is something you would want to do?


Would there be any problems or hesitation due to the infection? 

Our past golden (Sammy) who had it all removed due to a ruptured benign tumor on the scrotum - he did not have infection. That cost $700... a lot of which was partly due to his age and our requests that every precaution and test be done before hand because of his mom's passing away during a teeth cleaning.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> They can do a scrotal ablation, though, which would take care of the problem. It is just a bit more expensive. If you weren't planning on neutering right now, maybe a culture is something you would want to do?


Can a regular vet do a scrotal ablation or does a specialist have to do it? We are actually planning on neutering on Dec 19, and have a scheduled surgery date, and our vet said she wouldn't do the surgery unless this was healed up, so I am feeling a lot of pressure to make this thing go away for that reason and because it's obviously very annoying. I am guessing the next thing is that they will suggest oral antibiotics but part of me wonders if we should just do a scrotal ablation and just take care of the problem that way?

The dermatologist took a swab and looked at it under the microscope, and said she couldn't see any yeast, fungus or even bacterial, although she said it doesn't mean that the bacteria isn't there because it most likely is. 



Megora said:


> Would there be any problems or hesitation due to the infection?
> 
> Our past golden (Sammy) who had it all removed due to a ruptured benign tumor on the scrotum - he did not have infection. That cost $700... a lot of which was partly due to his age and our requests that every precaution and test be done before hand because of his mom's passing away during a teeth cleaning.


That's a good question and I am wondering the same thing! Our vet said she didn't want to neuter until it was gone, but I am wondering if they can just do a scrotal ablation and get rid of the whole mess. At this point I would be willing to pay whatever it is to make it go away, for Champs sake and for ours.

EDA: We got a quote for his neutering and it's coming out to 400. The visit to the dermatologist last time was around 200, with the visit and the ointments. If we go back again, the visit will be 120, plus whatever antibiotics or other treatments they give us, so probably another 2-300, which will then most likely equal the amount of the ablation. But, I first have to see if that's a viable option at this point, and I will ask the dermatologist on Friday.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Just an update...I rescheduled Champ's appointment for this Tuesday instead of Friday. I cannot take it any longer and just need to figure this thing out for both of our sake.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Let us know what the vet says it is please


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would only be hesitant to take the entire scrotum if the infection had spread past the base of it. I can't tell from the pictures. I hope that you can get this figured out! And yes, a normal vet can do the ablation. I wish you the best of luck! Hope you get this removed soon.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Good grief, poor baby. That's a terrible looking sore. I can't believe they haven't scraped it or done a biopsy on it to find out what's causing it. Please keep us posted on what's happening with your baby. Prayers heading your way that they figure this out and take care of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Jingers mom said:


> Good grief, poor baby. That's a terrible looking sore. I can't believe they haven't scraped it or done a biopsy on it to find out what's causing it. Please keep us posted on what's happening with your baby. Prayers heading your way that they figure this out and take care of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! The derm actually did a swab of it and looked under the microscope and said she couldn't see anything, no yeast, fungus or even bacteria, although she suspected there is still bacteria there. I cannot tell you how frustrated I am! I am literally losing sleep because he pants with the cone on and it keeps me up, and this has been going on for 2+ months! So with lack of sleep, work, and fighting him to put on medication, I'm just exhausted. Thank you for your well wishes and I am going to be very firm tomorrow that we need to figure this out once and for all!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Also, doing a culture, is not the same as what you described. You need to take a sterile swab, send it to the lab. They will grow what they can and then they test antibiotic resistance (culture and sensitivity) to be sure that the vets pick a good antibiotic that should work! So again, that is always an option.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> Also, doing a culture, is not the same as what you described. You need to take a sterile swab, send it to the lab. They will grow what they can and then they test antibiotic resistance (culture and sensitivity) to be sure that the vets pick a good antibiotic that should work! So again, that is always an option.


Oh okay thanks for clearing that up! I will ask them about it tomorrow when I go in. I would be willing to do that, or anything else, to figure out exactly what we should do. Thankfully we have insurance too so that might cover this too if it exceeds our deductible.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The neuter incision is prescrotal, so what the scrotum looks like is kind of irrelevant....


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> The neuter incision is prescrotal, so what the scrotum looks like is kind of irrelevant....


Would it be bad to do the neuter with that infection?


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Just wanted to give an update...

We saw the dermatologist earlier today and she decided to put champ on oral antibiotics. She wants us to start them now, but she did do a culture that will come back in a week and if need be we will switch antibiotics then. She also said we can go ahead with the neuter because it's no where near where the incision site will be and it may actually help since his testicles will no longer hit or drag against things because the skin will shrivel up. She is hoping that the issue improves within 10 days of the antibiotic. She gave me mixed messages and told me to just leave the cone off because sometimes it makes them want to go to it more right when it comes off but then she said that the more he is able to lick it the worse it'll be and it won't heal. Even this morning when I took the cone off he went to it about 6 different times so it seems like the best thing would be to keep it on, but again I just feel so bad. He will be in the cone for now 2 months, and then will continue to wear it until he's neutered in 2 weeks, then will have to wear it again after the neutering!! So terrible!

She also said that champ is showing signs of allergies. She didn't recommend allergy testing at this point but his paws are pretty discolored and she said it's from licking (although we don't see him licking his paw that much, if at all) and he does nibble on his back legs a lot (like he's eating a corn on the cob) and he also pulls out his hair, although not to the point of injuring himself. Last time we saw her she suggested putting him on comfortis or trifexis but I'm a little resistant to it after reading some posts. His brother has been on trifexis and does fine but I'm still a little nervous. 

Anyways, just wanted to give that update. Please cross your fingers that this oral antibiotic works!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The paws may be pinkish from sweat too. Unless you see him chewing or licking his feet, I wouldn't jump the gun on that. 

Good luck - hope the poor guy feels better soon.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope the antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Hope the antibiotics work. You may want to try boxer shorts on your pup . You may be able to take the cone off while he's wearing the shorts.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> The paws may be pinkish from sweat too. Unless you see him chewing or licking his feet, I wouldn't jump the gun on that.
> 
> Good luck - hope the poor guy feels better soon.


Thanks! The one paw they were concerned about was brown between the pads, which they said was indicative of him licking, but we've never seen it so it's very odd. The vet also said his pads seemed thinner than normal and that it was probably nothing and just the way he is and then made a comment like maybe he doesn't get as much exercise as other dogs but he runs on grass for 45 minutes and goes for 3 mile walks every day, so he's definitely getting enough exercise



Max's Dad said:


> Hope the antibiotics do the trick.


Me too! Thanks for your support!!



Jingers mom said:


> Hope the antibiotics work. You may want to try boxer shorts on your pup . You may be able to take the cone off while he's wearing the shorts.


The derm suggested that as well but champ loves clothes...like he likes to take them and run away with them and wants us to chase him!. I might just try it but my feeling is that he will lay down, pull them off, and go running off with them. Silly dog! If it worked it would be way better than the cone though! Can't stand that thing!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SMBC said:


> and it may actually help since his testicles will no longer hit or drag against things


Ok, this made me laugh....as I was reading through this my mind kept thinking that perhaps its from rubbing on stuff....I won't even go into the scenario's that ran through my head...I'm being bad...but I do think there might be something to them being irritated...then what do I know...sigh


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Ok, this made me laugh....as I was reading through this my mind kept thinking that perhaps its from rubbing on stuff....I won't even go into the scenario's that ran through my head...I'm being bad...but I do think there might be something to them being irritated...then what do I know...sigh


It's funny because when I wrote that, I thought to myself "they are going to think his testicles are so large and saggy that they are scraping on the floor!" I'm not sure if that's what you imagined, but it is pretty funny. Although this whole thing is frustrating, it is pretty funny. I told my boss today that I wasn't aware of how much anxiety and angst my dogs balls could cause me


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I took a close up look at the photo you posted, it kind of resembles shingles that people get. Dogs can't get human shingles but maybe it's some kind of doggy shingles. Poor pup, that's got to be painful. When you open the picture and zoom in, it looks like many little blisters. Anyway it's a thought. Hopefully the culture will give answers. If it's a shingles type thing he would need perscription antiviral meds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Jingers mom said:


> I took a close up look at the photo you posted, it kind of resembles shingles that people get. Dogs can't get human shingles but maybe it's some kind of doggy shingles. Poor pup, that's got to be painful. When you open the picture and zoom in, it looks like many little blisters. Anyway it's a thought. Hopefully the culture will give answers. If it's a shingles type thing he would need perscription antiviral meds.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for your thoughts! When it first appeared, it actually really resembled ring worm so at first that's what we thought it was. There were two round sores, and the first one went away but the second remained and got worse since he was able to lick it. It's no where else on his body, just this one spot, so I would think if it were shingles it would be more places? Maybe not though? Our vet and the dermatologist thought that he either 1. Came in contact with an allergen that made him itch in that area and his licking created the sore or 2. He scraped it on something. It's funny because I agree it looks bad, but it doesn't seem to bother him other than that he wants to lick it and he doesn't go after it that often. He's acting totally normal and he is still his crazy self!. We gave the first antibiotic tonight and so far so good. Last time he took an antibiotic it made him vomit an hour after taking it, but that was a different antibiotic and he's taken this one before and didn't have issues, so I'm hoping that's the case this time too. 

I'm interested to hear what the culture says too. Hopefully we can finally get rid of this!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all! Just wanted to give an update...

Champ had been taking clavamox, an antibiotic, since Tuesday and his testicles are looking sooooo much better! They were scabbing over, and turning white which is what the first part looked like that already healed. We've been using the cone still to prevent him from licking, but whenever we take it off he seems to go right for it. I really hope that stops soon!

Anyways though, I got a call from the dermatologists office today saying they got the culture back, and there were two types of a bacterial staph infection. One of the bacteria can be cured with clavamox, but the other bacteria is resistant to clavamox, so they said we needed to switch antibiotics to cipro. 

It really concerned me that he has some sort of bacterial infection that is resistant to some antibiotics but I asked a lot of questions about it and they didn't seem to think it was a huge deal. They want him to now take the cipro for 21 days, and throughout his neutering. I did leave a message for his regular vet though to make sure she is okay and thinks it's okay to go forth with the neutering next week, so hopefully I'll hear from her tomorrow.

I gave Champ his cipro about a half an hour ago and I am waiting to make sure he's okay. There was one antibiotic that he threw up within an hour of taking it so I want to make sure he has no vomiting or diarrhea from the cipro, because if he does we have to stop it, and then I am not sure what he will take. 

Anyways, now I hope it clears up even faster and it already looks so much better! Thanks all for your concerns and for your advice!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad they found the right thing to treat it with! I hope it clears up quickly now.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> I'm glad they found the right thing to treat it with! I hope it clears up quickly now.


Thanks! Me too...and so far so good with the antibiotic. He's acting like his normal crazy self


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure hope this clears up the problem once and for all!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Sure hope this clears up the problem once and for all!


Me too! Thanks! I wish they could just cut it all off but this solution will hopefully do


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to see Champ has been having this trouble for so long. I hope it clears up real soon and he has no reactions to the Cipro.:crossfing


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Though it happened with my cat and not one of the dogs, she had developed a couple of different bacterias. Once the results were in, they found the right stuff to treat them all. One thing the Vet did stress, was to stay on the meds for at least 4 weeks. They wanted to be sure they totally got rid of it. I can see why your Vet wants him on it for at least 21 days to be sure they really nip it in the bud. Otherwise, if it were the usual "10-14 day" treatment, you risk having it become resistant to the current drug. Those nasty bacteria have a mind of their own, and will do anything they need to survive. So happy to hear you are on finally on the right track with it. I am sure Champ is as well.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad to hear your boy is doing better on the antibiotics. Citron is pretty strong and should wipe out any infection he has. Hope he tolerates it well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

That was supposed to be cipro. Auto correct can be a pain in the butt sometimes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Cipro is fairly well tolerated, but you might want to ask about a probiotic.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

How is Champ doing? I hope the sores clear up quickly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi sorry! Just saw this..

Yes, his testicles are doing pretty well...thanks all for asking! The cipro worked well and he has been tolerating it without any issues, and actually this morning, the final scab fell off and they looked great, although there was a small red spot that looked like it was still healing. Almost like our skin looks when a scab comes off, sort of red and hard. However, he was also neutered today, and I noticed when he came home that the small red spot that I saw this morning looked a little worse, so I don't know if they had to clean off that area prior to neutering and it just made it a bit worse to aggravate it or what. He is on the cipro for another 11 days and will also wear the cone for 11 days post neutering and then get the stitches out, so I am also hoping it that time it completely clears up. I would say this morning I thought it was like 95% cleared up, but now more like 85%. The pigment where the sores were is also different, but the vet said that will get better with time, and also I don't really care. No one is looking under there anyways


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Champ's sores have almost cleared up. Hope all goes well after his neuter!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad to hear he's doing better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you!

He's doing really well so far after his neutering. When he came home he already had so much energy and was starving so we've just had a tough time keeping him calm and rested. We did take him in the car today while we ran into the store and he waited in the car, just to change his scenery for a bit. He seems extremely bored, and tomorrow I'll try to do some indoor training to keep his mind occupied. We are really wanting him to try to rest as much as possible today so we have him on leash and we are just trying to hang out around the house and watch TV. My husband and I both have horrible colds too so it's nice for us to get a relaxing day as well!


----------



## msdnw (Jan 1, 2021)

SMBC said:


> About two months ago, I saw these tiny red dots, maybe less than 5 of them, around Champ's testicles. There was also a round, red sore on one of his testicles. I honestly didn't think they were that big of a deal because they were relatively tiny and I thought maybe he had just bitten himself, but I had the hubby take Champ to the vet anyways just to get it checked out. They gave us an antibacterial spray and according to the hubby, told us to spray the tiny bumps but not the sore.
> 
> So, this went on for about a week, and the red bumps went away but the sore remained. I had him take Champ back to the vet, and the vet said she thought the sore was getting better and to just continue to the course of treatment, but then this time a second red sore appeared on the other testicle, and looked identical to the 1st one...both round and red! We went back to the vet for the 3rd time and saw the other vet in the practice, and she was at a loss and said it's a rule in the veterinary world that if there are 3 visits and we still can't figure it out, it's best to go to a specialist.
> 
> ...


Dear SMBC, I hope that you are still on this website! I am going through exactly the same thing with my dog Harley, an almost 8 year old golden. Did you ever find out what Champ had? We are scheduled for the dermatologist next week.


----------



## Sambogold (Jul 3, 2021)

msdnw said:


> Dear SMBC, I hope that you are still on this website! I am going through exactly the same thing with my dog Harley, an almost 8 year old golden. Did you ever find out what Champ had? We are scheduled for the dermatologist next week.


Dear SMBC and msdnw, it's a longshot but hoping you are both still on this site and in this thread (as old as it is). We have been struggling with this exact problem with our male Golden Retriever for almost 18 months now. Have had all the blood work up, biopsies, swabs, varying ABs but our repro vet and dermo specialist are bamboozled by it. There is no answer for the pain and suffering our boy has endured. He has been in an e collar all this time, it breaks my heart. The lesions are recurring and now won't clear up no matter what we do, and our vet does not want to neuter him while it is in this condition. My question is did either of you find the answer to what was causing the problem? I have kept a whole record of photos from first presentation to daily cleaning through to each new presentation of lesions (which started the same ie small red circular dots that would spread and then conjoin with others to create a larger lesion. I have never been so frustrated in all my life and heart broken for my boy. Just desperate for answers, and some way to treat my sweet boy :-( The photo is of the most recent lesions (before bathing) which presented over a month ago and getting worse. It is moist and weeping, hence having to bathe each day to remove the crust caused by loose hair etc)


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Sambogold said:


> Dear SMBC and msdnw, it's a longshot but hoping you are both still on this site and in this thread (as old as it is). We have been struggling with this exact problem with our male Golden Retriever for almost 18 months now. Have had all the blood work up, biopsies, swabs, varying ABs but our repro vet and dermo specialist are bamboozled by it. There is no answer for the pain and suffering our boy has endured. He has been in an e collar all this time, it breaks my heart. The lesions are recurring and now won't clear up no matter what we do, and our vet does not want to neuter him while it is in this condition. My question is did either of you find the answer to what was causing the problem? I have kept a whole record of photos from first presentation to daily cleaning through to each new presentation of lesions (which started the same ie small red circular dots that would spread and then conjoin with others to create a larger lesion. I have never been so frustrated in all my life and heart broken for my boy. Just desperate for answers, and some way to treat my sweet boy :-( The photo is of the most recent lesions (before bathing) which presented over a month ago and getting worse. It is moist and weeping, hence having to bathe each day to remove the crust caused by loose hair etc)
> View attachment 894781


I'm really so sorry for you and your golden - this looks really, really painful. I'm hoping someone with alot of experience and knowledge is going to see this pic and respond to you because I have no experience or knowledge... How is your golden otherwise? Is he eating and able to walk, go out in the yard to pee/poop?


----------



## Sambogold (Jul 3, 2021)

Sankari said:


> I'm really so sorry for you and your golden - this looks really, really painful. I'm hoping someone with alot of experience and knowledge is going to see this pic and respond to you because I have no experience or knowledge... How is your golden otherwise? Is he eating and able to walk, go out in the yard to pee/poop?


Hi Sankari. Yes, aside from this condition, which is isolated to his scrotum, he is a happy, healthy boy but living life in an e collar is very depressing for him, and is heartbreaking for me to have to do to him.


----------

